# Sort guide



## jdh23662 (May 8, 2011)

Okay, new Tivo user, Tivo Premier. One thing missing though....From 1995-2006, I had a Hughes DirecTV box. One of the things I could do with it was sort the the guide list by channel name. Now I don't know about you, but I have 268 channels and I don't know what all the channel numbers are. I do, however, ALWAYS know what channel I'm looking for.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't know if it's a complete solution, but you CAN search by channel name.

From the guide, press info to bring up the guide options, and the top line of the screen says "Find by Call Sign". From there, you can enter your channel name and it will find it for you.

My only real complaint with this screen is that you cant exit by pressing livetv - you have to hit left over and over again until you exit back to the buide where you can THEN hit livetv


----------



## Wislander (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish you could rename the the channels or at least match them to the actual channel listing; I have several over the air channels that I know what channel they are, but they are not in my "official" TiVo listing so I cannot use the program manager to record shows on those channels. In my case FOX HD is not listed in my guide, but I know that channel 109-4 is FOX HD, so I can only record shows on the non-HD channel 7 on a schedule without having to tell it to record a certain channel at a certain time.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

> I wish you could rename the the channels or at least match them to the actual channel listing


Of course that would solve the short sightedness of not being able to use the Guide for in the clear QAM CATV channels labeled as some fictitious cable box number.


----------

